# Limit of Scamp,Snappers,Almacos and a few others



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

The forcast was for 5 to 10 with seas 1 to 2. The weatherman did not get that one right. Seas around the edge turned to 3 to 4's with a 5 footer now and then. White caps and so on. But we had it in mind to catch a few fish, since this was the first trip on the new to us Contender. We set anchor in about 180 feet with 600 feet of rode out. It was a little rough but when the scamp started coming over the side everything was alright. Its funny when you are catching fish how you dont mind the rough weather as much as when you are not. Kevin (GONU) on the PFF and a friend of Tim's from work, Kevin also. Tim and myself made up the crew. Here is a few pictures of our catch. Yes Rob and Hall we missed you out there but know you had to *WORK*. Gene


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

good job on a nice mess of fish.......so were you pleased with the way the boat handled those seas?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (10/21/2008)*good job on a nice mess of fish.......so were you pleased with the way the boat handled those seas?


I still cannot believe the differance in ride. The Hydra-Sports 2650 CC was a good ride but the 34 Contender is a great ride. And the contender gets .8 mpg better. Look out double nipple here we come. Gene


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

them scamp look yummy:hungry nice mess!:clap


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice mess of fish !!!!!!!! Looks like you guys are eating good tonight.Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job fellas! Unfortunately that four letter word gets in the way of a lot of the things I'd rather be doing!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice report. I parked beside you at Sherman, you were gone when I got back. Must have just missed each other.

Thanks for the report.

Jim


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report and nice mess of fish fellers...thanks for the report...can only assume "live" bait was the ticket...if so, was the bait man out there...


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Ultralite (10/21/2008)*good report and nice mess of fish fellers...thanks for the report...can only assume "live" bait was the ticket...if so, was the bait man out there...


 Yes live bait is always the ticket for scamp and gags. Our bait of choice today was large LYs. Yes also the bait man was out there today.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

great catch guys as always thanks for the pics:bowdown


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice catch!! :clap


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, that is some seriously good eating.:bowdown


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Awesome catch guys. I was thinking about yall all day at WORK today. Glad you had a great day. Looks like the new boat catchs fish like the Hydra-sport did.:bowdown:bowdown

Rob


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome catch man congrats.....I guess they are biting out there if you can make it.....Hopefully this weekend


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

as always, nice haul Gene:clap:letsdrink


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like plenty ofblood was on shed on the deck to christen the new boat, congrats. Y'all have been slaying the Scamp this year.:hungry


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Gene,Tim, and K-Dog,



Hey this is Kevin in the back, or my new nick name "Hammer Head Kev" man the would have been a great Gag. Hey thanks for taking me out catching today, it was a great day, Also I owe an Apology to "ccmarine" them new Mercury's are fine motors. brother just got the motorcycle unloaded, had a hold up on the way back to Navarre accident on 3-mile bridge hope nobody was hurt. the fish fillets stayed good and cold iced down in the saddle bag. my wife said something about having me commited, i don't really know what she is talking about, I just did the husband thing and said "ok". Thanks again, and yes ate some last night and gonna eat some more Scamp tonight.:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink



Kevin


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

glad to see the report gene. hell of a box of fish! i can not wait to get in on a trip. :toast i look forward to reading all of your reports.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *dailysaw (10/22/2008)*glad to see the report gene. hell of a box of fish! i can not wait to get in on a trip. :toast i look forward to reading all of your reports.


 Bruce we will try to make a white marlin run or wahoo trip in the next few days. Last year our largest hoo came in the month of November. I am not to sure about the whites . But you never know unless you go. Watch for a PM. Gene


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey buddy, I saw the boat the other day.


----------

